# YouTube TV Offering Select Subscribers TiVo Stream 4K During Roku Dispute, Ahead of 4K Add-On



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

YouTube TV giving subscribers a free TiVo Stream 4K - 9to5Google


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Very ironic, since YTTV has issues with video freezing when using TS4K.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I guess TiVo got Google to pay them a few bucks for a lot of the TS4K inventory they still had in stock.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. They actually gave me a Chromecast with Google TV for free. I have two now so all set if the dispute with Roku drags on.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

samsauce29 said:


> Thanks for the tip. They actually gave me a Chromecast with Google TV for free.


Had you received a notification from Google Re: the offer? What was your path to receiving the CCwGTV device?


----------



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

There are definitely some specifics about who gets this offer. I fall into several classes and I did not get any offer yet. Specifically:


I do have Roku 4k devices and have used YouTube TV on them before (although not in the last year), so my account will be associa\ted with a Roku device
I have continuously subscribed to YouTube TV without interruption since it was first launched about 3 years ago (and cost $35)
It might be worth noting that I already received a free Chromecast during the YouTube offer last year; so maybe anyone who already got a freebie was specifically excluded


----------



## Mover480 (Jan 15, 2006)

_It might be worth noting that I already received a free Chromecast during the YouTube offer last year; so maybe anyone who already got a freebie was specifically excluded 
_
I got the CCGTV offer from YouTube last year and got the TS4K offer yesterday. So now I'll have both. Maybe someday I'll get a 4K TV!


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Had you received a notification from Google Re: the offer? What was your path to receiving the CCwGTV device?


After seeing this thread, I checked and had an email at the address I use for YTTV. Clicked through the offer and they added the item and discount to my cart automatically.


----------

